# Long Interesting ride at Sagehen-pictures



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome pics!! I just sent a link to this thread to my sister. She also rides a donkey.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Omg her ears <3 <3 <3 <3

Glad you have a hearty little Donk there!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Is she a mammoth or a standard?


----------



## clipclopclip (May 1, 2011)

Lass is a mammoth, she stands 14.1hh. She is registered as well.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

She is so cute!!!


----------



## ThatDraftGirl (Jun 5, 2012)

She needs to have a baby, and then that baby needs to come and live with me ;-)


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

what a cute donkey!!!! I didn't realize donkey's got that big! Everyone I have ever seen was little. She sounds like a great trail riding buddy.


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness...those EARSSSS!!!! I LOVE them! What a super cutie. 

Put a big 'ol smile on my face. :lol::lol:


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

good lookin donk. there are quite a few mammoths around here. but none as dark as she is. 
i know a fella with a mammoth jack, hes about her size. still got a lil growing to do. much lighter coloration, he's turned out to be mean as a snake. i think the fella is going to get him cut. bred him a couple of times.
nice view of the river.


----------



## PrairieLou (Mar 26, 2012)

*SQUEAL* Those ears are irresistible!! :mrgreen: I love how leggy he is! You two sound like a great pair!!


----------

